# BIRMINGHAM anyone?



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

We may be moving to the Birmingham area (not metropolitan but one of the nice outlying suburbs) Does anyone live in that area? Please tell me all about it- areas, schools ,etc. THANKS!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

And for those of you on my FACEBOOK, PLEASE don't say ANYTHING about it on my wall. Thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was there the weekend before last (just for agility) but it was very nice but even more hot and muggy than south carolina. And then I got into fire ants. Not to be a downer-lol! It was a lot bigger and more suburban than I realized (in a good way!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My Husband's home town is Anniston, Al. about 50 miles east of Birmingham. I've been there many times but couldn't advise you on anything.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Birmingham has a higher crime rate than maybe Chicago. I grandson is there at UVA and there was a list back in the spring of the biggest crime rates and Birmingham I think was worse than Memphis and Jackson< MS Definitely in the top ten. My daughter lives in Huntsville and she likes the area. Lots of sun and humity.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have a friend who has lived in several cities there, his mom and sister are still there. If you're interested in certain areas let me know and I'll ask. He had a beautiful home there and it was so much less than a comparable home in Atlanta.

BUT, it's not too far of a drive and you could come to ATL playdates! I'm not making light of the situation, I know this is difficult for you and hope it gets sorted out quickly and in a way that brings you some much needed peace. :hug:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Birmingham has a higher crime rate than maybe Chicago. I grandson is there at UVA and there was a list back in the spring of the biggest crime rates and Birmingham I think was worse than Memphis and Jackson< MS Definitely in the top ten. My daughter lives in Huntsville and she likes the area. Lots of sun and humity.


We would live in one of the outlying suburbs like Vestavia Hills, Homewood, Hoover, etc. I have heard those are super nice. I don't even know if dh will get the job or not. Just praying that if it's not where we are supposed to be then He will shut the door!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Have a friend who has lived in several cities there, his mom and sister are still there. If you're interested in certain areas let me know and I'll ask. He had a beautiful home there and it was so much less than a comparable home in Atlanta.
> 
> BUT, it's not too far of a drive and you could come to ATL playdates! I'm not making light of the situation, I know this is difficult for you and hope it gets sorted out quickly and in a way that brings you some much needed peace. :hug:


Thanks Ann! That's would be GREAT!!! I have a very close friend who lives in ATL too- actually the couple that set B and I up!!!! They have kids exactly the same gender and age that our older two are. 
I am ready just to know WHERE we are supposed to live. This has been the most stressful time of my life- EVER. I am physcially, mentally and emotionally drained at the moment.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When will you know? Where does your friend live?

I'll go ahead and ask him for some areas that he knows are good, just in case!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> When will you know? Where does your friend live?
> 
> I'll go ahead and ask him for some areas that he knows are good, just in case!


He is interviewing today. Not sure if they will let him know today or later this week. We will have to talk about it if they do offer him the job and maybe go up there to check things out before we make a decision. It's exciting in one breath to have a whole new scene and so many things to explore and do but on the other hand very scary to leave everything behind. My kids do not want to move away. What's harder is my mom lives in MI and she comes in to work and visit every three weeks so we would not get to see her. Plus my family is an hour away and B's family is in town and if we stayed here we would be closer (the houses we are looking at are closer) Ahhh, this is so stressful. I just keep praying for clarity and I don't have it. Praying that God will reveal His plan and make it very clear to B. I knew that I knew that I knew we were supposed to be where we are now when we moved 9 years ago. I don't get that right now about anything. I have never felt so uncertain than I do now  Thanks for asking for me about B'ham. I know that ultimately where God leads us will be perfect and it's always better than it was before, better than we could have dreamed. Getting there is the hard part. I always see how the puzzle fits and have that aha moment after the fact. I just can't see clearly right now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I feel for you. I know what it is to not know where you are going to live. I want to make my nest quickly and don't deal with uncertainity very well. You are correct in that God will lead the way. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I feel for you. I know what it is to not know where you are going to live. I want to make my nest quickly and don't deal with uncertainity very well. You are correct in that God will lead the way. Good luck on your journey.


Thank you


----------



## MyFreddie (Oct 25, 2009)

I live in Sylacauga on Lay Lake which is about an hour from Birmingham. A really good area to look at is Chelsea good schools and community.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

MyFreddie said:


> I live in Sylacauga on Lay Lake which is about an hour from Birmingham. A really good area to look at is Chelsea good schools and community.


Thank you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thinking of you Nicole, hope you get an answer soon. As one of my very southern friends told me once during a difficult time, "I'm prayin' you strong, girl!"


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be praying that everything works out for you, Nicole. We are retired military and after moving every three years during that time I do know that the fear of the unknown is the worst! I used to have bad dreams for about two months before every move.....lol

But, you are so right - God has a reason for everything and he will guide you through it.


----------

